# Sportplast Collapsible FB's



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Has anybody used them? Thinking of getting some because they seem as though they would be quite mobile and they are cheap compared to other FB's. Would they be a good investment to mix in with My FB spread? Also has anybody used the 5/8 shells by GHG? Are they worth the money or should I just get more GHG FB's?


----------



## seeing.red (Feb 9, 2010)

I wanted to start hunting some local geese in January. I knew that I'd be doing it alone since my buddy's didn't have interest in hunting geese that they referred to as "unkillable". :roll:

I bought a dozen of the sport plast canada deeks because I knew that I'd be packing them in by myself. I pack them in with one trip. They also look alot better than I expected. I put out 12 sport plast canada's and 2 of the edge goose magnet fliers and on the first hunt I had geese land in the decoys. I've shot a limit every time I've hunted over them. :sniper: Most people seem to have negative comments about them, but they seem to work. If bigfoot made them everyone would be all over them.

p.s.I love Bigfoots. Bigfoots are awesome. Made in U.S. not Italy. I just can't pack them in when hunting alone.


----------



## Geesekiller (Jan 10, 2009)

A friend of mine has them they are ok they will work. But if was me I would just save my money and buy the 5/8 shells or fullbodys. You can't really go wrong the 5/8 shells they can be a pain putting that steak in the tiny hole. One thing you can do is drill the hole out bigger or, get motion's cones for them.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I am thinking about getting some of each to figure out what I like. I know the 5/8 shells work and look good but the sportplast are only 69 bucks a dozen. At that price it cant hurt to get two dozen and then get two dozen of the 5/8 shells too. If anybidy else has used the sportplast I would greatly appreciate some comments. Thanks


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

They were in my trailer this fall, I think you seen them. They look better than a sillosock I think.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

did we use them though? I dont think we did. Would you rather use those ore the 5/8 shells?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

5/8ths have my vote. But your better off going with socks you need to build your numbers.


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

I have 2 doz. of the canadas that are far better than I expected. They have great detail and keep there shape good if you don't keep them rolled up. They are also extremely durable. The stake can't be pushed into froze ground though, you'd have to make about a 3/4 '' pilot hole. The holes in the top need to be bored out some to get any movement and then it still takes a stiff wind. On the other hand it would take an extreme amount of wind to make them act unnatural. I think the set up time would be about the same as GHG full bodies if not a little slower. They would take up less space than hard FB decoys but more than stackable shells. You can mash them into regular decoy bags pretty easily. 2 doz. fits into a LARGE decoy bag. They roll up, and have a strap to secure them, but it would be way to time consuming to do this each setup.If you have any more specific questions don't be afraid to ask. Hope this helps. Davy


----------

